# New park in Roanoke AL



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Just heard about a new park opening in Roanoke AL tomorrow - not sure about it yet or any details - I'm probably going to check it out Saturday and let everyone know - for the ones that are close anyways...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bring back pics!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

will do!


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll be there with you sat.!!!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

coot23 said:


> I'll be there with you sat.!!!


What time you wanna leave? I was thinking we meet at the house around 9-9:30 then head that way. Its only about 15 mins from the farm. its right past the skating rink on the right before u even get into roanoke... 
We can put both of them on my trailer if you want to - I'm not taking Ashtons - so I'll have room for both of ours if want to


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Two good things about this park. muddy and close to home. it would be better if they would open the creeks up though!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Where exactly is this place i live just off of hwy 84 just across the ms line


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

forgot to take the camera - so no pics 

here's my take. If it wasnt so close to the house - I'd say it wouldnt be worth the drive right now. Its got potential but there needs to be some more trails made unless we just couldnt find them. Its 628 acres - i clocked 4.5 miles of trails but alot of space that was not being used so there could be room for ALOT more trails. There was a good bit of mud but nothing had really been touched yet because it was the first weekend. Wide open pastures that could be used for more trails and pits or whatever - but hes got the equpiment and they are still doing stuff - there was a skid steer and excavater running all day so hes not done with it yet. We're gonna check it out again in a few more weeks and see what else he does. I hope it does take off but he needs to do some more... 
Oh yea - hes about to put in showers and four wheeler wash pad too


----------

